# nosmaS checking in.



## nosmaS (Mar 3, 2021)

Came over from ASF. Some may know me as Samson from Muscle and Science. 
39
5’11”
Currently 260lbs. Working to cut back down to 240 or so. It’s been a shitty year!

Thanks for having me!


----------



## nosmaS (Mar 3, 2021)

The real reason I signed up is the Admin’s avatar is one of my favorite memes. Lmfao





I’m going to hell


----------



## macedog24 (Mar 4, 2021)

On Behalf of puritysourcelabs and straightupkratom welcome to imf.  Glad to see ya here.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Drugsgear (Mar 4, 2021)

Welcome to IMF️


Sincerely, Alan.


----------



## brazey (Mar 4, 2021)

Welcome...


----------



## MindlessWork (Mar 6, 2021)

Welcome to IMF!!!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2021)

nosmaS said:


> The real reason I signed up is the Admin’s avatar is one of my favorite memes. Lmfao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yerg2 (May 2, 2022)

Welcome


----------



## YourMuscleShop (May 18, 2022)

nosmaS said:


> Came over from ASF. Some may know me as Samson from Muscle and Science.
> 39
> 5’11”
> Currently 260lbs. Working to cut back down to 240 or so. It’s been a shitty year!
> ...


Welcome back my bro , Its a learning year lets make beat of it brotha


----------

